# Unusual flower ID needed



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2017)

For a friend in North Carolina, growing on edge of swampy field area. Pretty sure they aren't orchids




Thanks!
Charles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2017)

Lycoris radiata.

It is from parts of China, South Korea and Japan.
They also occur in different color forms like white and yellow.

There are areas in my country where this occurs in huge numbers, usually near rice patty or in the backyard of Buddhist temples, which recieved lots of visitors in the early fall for its spectacular sighting!

They are poisonous, so don't eat! unless you know how to prepare them. 

I used to grow them in the pot as a kid. I love them! 

This have found their way to Southern parts of the US long ago.
They multiply like crazy in short time when conditions are to their liking.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 18, 2017)

Very good, ty! Except for the aggressive, poisonous part....


----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2017)

Most of the Lycoris I've seen are pink and grow from a
bulb. They're really quite lovely.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 18, 2017)

You must be thinking of Lycoris squamigera.
They look very different than L. radiata, and much larger.
Also, bloom a little earlier in mid to late August in South Korea, while L. radiata blooms around mid September. 
L. squamigera is also a lot more common since it can survive freezing winter, while L. radiata can not. 

My grandma had tons of them in her garden, and it is a symbol of end of summer. Also, poisonous, so don't mess with the bulbs. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 18, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> Very good, ty! Except for the aggressive, poisonous part....



Not sure if they can selfseed, but they do multiply fast via bulbs, dividing itself as well as making smaller ones next to itself. 

I've read somewhere that these cannot set seeds due to chromosome count, but funny thing is the Korean strain is sterile while Chinese one is fertile, and Korean strain is believed to have come from China long ago. They both look identical, thought. Quite interesting.

The ones that are all over in the South here, I'm not sure about the origin, but more likely Chinese origin than Korean.


----------

